# Nova espécie de rato gigante é descoberta



## Mário Barros (14 Out 2009 às 14:28)

*Nova espécie de rato gigante é descoberta*

Uma nova espécie de ratazana gigante foi descoberta em um vulcão nas selvas de Papua Nova Guiné durante as filmagens de um documentário da BBC.

A equipe de filmagem capturou vivo um animal que demonstrou não ter medo de seres humanos, e que media 82 cm e pesava cerca de 1,5 kg.

"Esta é uma das maiores ratazanas do mundo. E é uma verdadeira ratazana, como aquelas que se vê nos esgotos das cidades", disse Kristofer Helgen, especialista em mamíferos do Museu de História Natural Smithsonian e que acompanhou a equipe da BBC.

Os profissionais que participam das filmagens do documentário da BBC Lost Land of the Volcano ("Terra perdida do vulcão", em tradução livre) também encontraram outras espécies raras.

Armadilha

As primeiras imagens da ratazana foram obtidas por uma câmera com infravermelho colocada em uma armadilha, nas encostas do vulcão do Monte Bosavi.

Ao ver as imagens, a equipe suspeitou estar diante de uma espécie jamais conhecida.

A ratazana é coberta por uma espessa camada de pelos marrom-prateados, o que os cientistas acreditam ajudar o animal a sobreviver ao clima frio e úmido da cratera do vulcão, a mil metros acima do nível do mar.

Investigações iniciais indicam se tratar de um representante do gênero Mallomys, do qual também fazem parte espécies de grande estatura.

O animal foi provisoriamente batizado de ratazana Bosavi, mas os especialistas ainda devem estabelecer um nome científico.

Vídeo - Fonte


----------



## criz0r (14 Out 2009 às 15:11)

Mas que grande " Rato "


----------



## Veterano (14 Out 2009 às 15:30)

Mário Barros disse:


> *
> A equipe de filmagem capturou vivo um animal que demonstrou não ter medo de seres humanos, e que media 82 cm e pesava cerca de 1,5 kg.
> *


*

 Com um comprimento de 82 cm, o peso de 1,5 kg parece-me muito pouco, só se a cauda medir para aí uns 50 cm.*


----------



## ajrebelo (14 Out 2009 às 15:42)

Boas

Também vi a reportagem, o que achei mais piada foi o bicho ser completamente passivo, quando o repórter estava a agarrar na cauda e o bicho na boa.  

Mas acho que este tipo de rato já existe aqui em portugal, debaixo do Convento de Mafra, e podem ser maiores. 

Abraços


----------



## Veterano (14 Out 2009 às 15:55)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> Mas acho que este tipo de rato já existe aqui em portugal, debaixo do Convento de Mafra, e podem ser maiores.
> 
> Abraços



 As ratazanas de Mafra tem contudo a fama de comerem tudo o que lhes aparecer pela frente, não dá para as agarrar pelo rabo.


----------

